# E39 First Aid Kit (box)



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

I stopped by my parts department today to order an E39 1st aid kit (under the seat mounted). Although these are required in Germany, BMW Finland decided that this is a great way to make money after your vehicle purchase - with suggestions that you buy one. My dealer was having a spring offer on them ($65 USD), so I placed an order.

I was surprised to find out that they come in many different colors, depending on your interior. The E46 version (which I also ordered from my dealer last year) only came in black.

The BMW E39 Tips page was helpful with the part numbers, and I found out that with my non-electric seats, I needed two brackets (PN 63 12 69 12435/6) to mount the box under the seat ($16 USD for the pair).

I was just curious as to where the rest of you have mounted yours - driver's side, or map reader's?

And hopefully, this will be a DIY install!

If anyone has any thoughts, please feel free to post.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *I stopped by my parts department today to order an E39 1st aid kit (under the seat mounted). Although these are required in Germany, BMW Finland decided that this is a great way to make money after your vehicle purchase - with suggestions that you buy one. My dealer was having a spring offer on them ($65 USD), so I placed an order.
> 
> I was surprised to find out that they come in many different colors, depending on your interior. The E46 version (which I also ordered from my dealer last year) only came in black.
> 
> ...


Eurobuyers has those for sale too... $65 isn't too bad I think... Eurobuyers wants $70 for it. sounds like if you take out shipping, they're pretty close to the same price it seems...

I think the first aid kits are usually found on the passenger side.

Fire extinguisher goes under the driver seat...


----------



## AHA (Mar 30, 2003)

I have it installed in front of the front passenger seat. Here are some pics:



















Unfortunately I don't have any pics of the install but you'll need two screws (size M4x10 I believe, but check with dealer first) and it's pretty easy.

Hope this helps,
-Amir


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Probably not the easiest pics to take either considering where the box is mounted!

I will have the box installed on the passenger side and put the fire extinguisher on the driver's side.

Safety first!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Umm.... is it me, or does that look a little odd? 

Here's the pic of it from the Eurobuyers website.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

doeboy said:


> *Umm.... is it me, or does that look a little odd?
> 
> Here's the pic of it from the Eurobuyers website. *


Darn it... here's the pic....


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *If anyone has any thoughts, please feel free to post. *


Yes, it was about time for a First Aid Kit, after you ran amuck and can't stop ordering new stuff


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Re: Re: E39 First Aid Kit (box)*



Alex Baumann said:


> *Yes, it was about time for a First Aid Kit, after you ran amuck and can't stop ordering new stuff  *


I know ... :eeps:

I just got the 2003 E39 parts catalog and the list is growing. 

I think that the OE rear roof wing is next. Then auto-dimming rear view mirror w/compass. And for the hell of it, Rodent Protection.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *Umm.... is it me, or does that look a little odd?
> 
> Here's the pic of it from the Eurobuyers website. *


True. Why is that mounted on the back of the seat? :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *True. Why is that mounted on the back of the seat? :dunno: *


Huh? I'm confused.... both pics show it on the front.... :dunno:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *Huh? I'm confused.... both pics show it on the front.... :dunno: *


Must be me! That angle makes it look like it would be on the back of the seat! I'm the one who is confused ...  Normal!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *Must be me! That angle makes it look like it would be on the back of the seat! I'm the one who is confused ...  Normal! *


:rofl:


----------



## AHA (Mar 30, 2003)

Mine doesn't look like the pic doeboy posted because I don't have the sport seats with lumbar support. My seats are regular power seats that's why the first aid kit sticks out a bit. Other than that, it's mounted in front of the front-passenger seat.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

sweet ride, AHA!:thumbup: 

Welcome to the fest!


----------



## AHA (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks, man!  

Glad to be here...


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

PropellerHead said:


> *sweet ride, AHA!:thumbup:
> 
> Welcome to the fest! *


Yes, well said! I have to turn "signatures" back on!!


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Hey Amir,

Your sig pics are cool but do not show your car's color very well IMO. :rofl:

Chris


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

It all makes sense to me now.

I watched my service guy install the box today - he had to remove the seat, and cut the fabric on my passenger seat to get the bracket installed. The box is 50% smaller than the E46 version, and I see now how AHA's pics make sense - the box is removed when needed. The E46 version opens so that you can take the stuff out, and is mounted all the way under the seat.

Fire extinguisher goes in next week along with M5 chomed grills and the auto-dimming mirror w/directional compass.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> *It all makes sense to me now.
> 
> I watched my service guy install the box today - he had to remove the seat, and cut the fabric on my passenger seat to get the bracket installed. The box is 50% smaller than the E46 version, and I see now how AHA's pics make sense - the box is removed when needed. The E46 version opens so that you can take the stuff out, and is mounted all the way under the seat.
> 
> Fire extinguisher goes in next week along with M5 chomed grills and the auto-dimming mirror w/directional compass.  *


What does it look like now? Got a pic?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *What does it look like now? Got a pic? *


A little later today ... 

I just woke up!


----------

